# Red Dragon Peacock



## cs3030 (Jan 10, 2011)

I recenty bought a pair of Peacocks that said "Aulonocara Red Dragon" on the tank. I can't find any information in the cichlid profiles for red dragon. Does anyone know a different name they may go by? Or the correct name if they were improperly marked.


----------



## Tristan_1202 (Apr 28, 2010)

This is not a pure bred fish, and their temperament size and colour have such a broad variation having any sort of profile could be misleading. Having said that it is becoming a popular fish so perhaps it will be introduced into the profiles section soon. This fish is very common and often goes by Dragons Blood Peacock, if you were to google Red Dragon Peacock or Dragons Blood Peacock you would get a plethora of images. I believe they would follow a similar aggression and size to the OB Peacock, but this would depend entirely on what the fish was created (bred) with in the first place. I had a Blood Dragon male at one point in time and he was a passive fish, but there were no females for him to get excited over  .


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

I bought one recently. The LFS had it labeled as a Ruby Red Peacock. Searching the interwebz led me to conclude they are the same, or similar, hybrid as the Dragons Blood. Either way, he/she is a beautiful species.


----------



## david8311 (Aug 28, 2010)

also nick name fire fish


----------



## mattawan_cichlid (Dec 24, 2010)

I saw one called Dragon Blood peacock


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

i have one that was labeled... red malawi at the lfs... however *** also seen these as strawberry peacocks...good looking fish whatever they call it


----------



## smithc1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

The ruby red is auloconara rubescens. Not a hybrid, line bred.


----------

